# Eddy and Axel Merckx and BMC...



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

Taken when Axel was riding for Phonak...


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

There is a photo of eddy on a teschner on Teschners site !


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*I have never heard of a tecshner...*



latman said:


> Ther is a photo of eddy on a teschner on Teschners site !


:idea: Maybe post it on the tecshner forum. I posted this because I thought this was the BMC forum...


----------

